

Given Tablets But No Teachers, Ethiopian Kids Teach Themselves - bane
http://mashable.com/2012/10/29/tablets-ethiopian-children/

======
teeja
Great question and project. As young teen, if I'd had to choose between the
internet as it exists today and going to school to learn, there'd be no
contest.

I'd like to see many more websites for self-directed learning arise. They'd
let students see and explore the whole scope of a subject so that they know
whether they're missing anything they'd want to know more about. That and
access to people who can answer their questions, and they'd only be limited by
their motivations.

